# DTG Printers from Asia.



## ger1927 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, has anyone got any advice on purchasing DTG Printers from Asia. There seems to be a lot of companys available on Alibaba Manufacture Directory.
Thank You.


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

Try 
sales88[USER=113812]@qdunique[/USER].com
ask for Patrick and let us know???


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

ger1927 said:


> Hi, has anyone got any advice on purchasing DTG Printers from Asia. There seems to be a lot of companys available on Alibaba Manufacture Directory.
> Thank You.


Unless they have a local rep and supply infrastructure, I would be very careful. Every contact that I've had through Alibaba has mis represented the product and would not provide any references. They even sent pictures of a competitors printer with the their logo photoshoped in...
A product made in Asia is not automatically suspect, but if you buy for a fraction of the cost of going local and not recieve all that you need, then you have wasted what you though you were saving. My advice is deal only with a company who you can deal with face to face and can get supplies and parts for your business.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Asia is a very big and diverse place with varying production standards. You can buy two distinct brands of air-conditioners for sale in the US made in the same factory in Malaysia. 

Your concern will be around support. Things do go wrong and when they do or if you need a part, where is the local support. 

If you trying to get hold of a guy in china, problems. Malaysia not.


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I bought from china's Sprin Sun corp. I was chatting with my sales guy in china (Jason) and mentioned this episode, he put me on hold to check this co and came back in few secs and said they (Chialstar tech group) is not manufacturer,!!!

On the contrary, my experience with Spring Sun Tech has been excellent. Following is my feelings. I saved a lot and excellent service all the way.
About six weeks back i got interesed in DTG. Got lots of info from this forum. And from links, got hold of one from China ! After checking them out thru friends and business associates bought from them. All the brand new machines here will cost 20k+. I got air freighted my purchase, door to door for 8k. Machine works great. Very simple to use and set was a breeze. Though chinese, heavy duty and well (sturdy) built. Components just about same with Epson 4889 head. One thing I liked, my price included 8+ litres of Dupont ink. Ink system is refillable cartridges, inexpensive way filling in cartridges. Maintenace is almost nothing. I have enough work to almost pay it off in 6 weeks! 
You have to be careful when buying from overseas though. I read in the forum that somebody bought from china and worthless. I have great support on line from them. I hope not to have any tech support issue.
Service from Jason in china has been very good so far. Gives lots of good hints and support on skype and good in english. check them out. You will save lots money!


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe you would like to give us all and update on ink cost, print quality, feel and wash's etc ????
Got to see competitiveness keeps every one on their toes and forces new ideas.


----------



## ger1927 (Nov 12, 2011)

shashin said:


> Well, I bought from china's Sprin Sun corp. I was chatting with my sales guy in china (Jason) and mentioned this episode, he put me on hold to check this co and came back in few secs and said they (Chialstar tech group) is not manufacturer,!!!
> 
> On the contrary, my experience with Spring Sun Tech has been excellent. Following is my feelings. I saved a lot and excellent service all the way.
> About six weeks back i got interesed in DTG. Got lots of info from this forum. And from links, got hold of one from China ! After checking them out thru friends and business associates bought from them. All the brand new machines here will cost 20k+. I got air freighted my purchase, door to door for 8k. Machine works great. Very simple to use and set was a breeze. Though chinese, heavy duty and well (sturdy) built. Components just about same with Epson 4889 head. One thing I liked, my price included 8+ litres of Dupont ink. Ink system is refillable cartridges, inexpensive way filling in cartridges. Maintenace is almost nothing. I have enough work to almost pay it off in 6 weeks!
> ...


Hi, Sashin. Ive checked up The Spring Sun Tech Company and there sales pitch is quite impressive. Where are you based and how usefull did you find all the manuals that came with there DTG Printer. What is the situation with the warranty and if your based outside China how does that work with faulty parts.
So youve had no complaints with your equipment? Thanks for letting me know!
Geoff.


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I am basd in eastern USA. Manual and vcd explained the operation, starting with unpacking, setting up and operation. Manual is not big. They have iProod DTG Rip program included. I did ask about defective parts, or maintenance issue. They have one full year of warranty. I don'r know how that issue will be handled.
As far as technical support goes, they were prompt when I had questions during set up. As such you have to be somewhat technically inclined. Otherwise it does not matterwhat brand or where you get your equipment, it will be difficult to go in this business. 
Set up and getting production was easy. Most of the work is done by software anyway. Once you have a decent (or what you are capable of) image or print material, software takes care off everything. They will ship any parts you need asap if need arises.
Cost is substantially less than what one will pay here in USA. It was well worth. Machine very sturdy and well built. There may be problems in future, and industry being new, who knows.


----------



## epsondx5 (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys a loooooot of DTG printer manufacturer in China, most of the printer are based on Epson R230, R1900, Stylus Pro 4880 / 7880 / 9880 and some based on Mutoh 1604. But just a couple of company are with great experience in service and exporting. SpringSun is one of them and the other company called Gateway (Google them if you are interested in them.... Ads is againest forum giudelines here...LoL) 

Some tips if you need to order Asia(China) DTG machine: 

1, Always looking for a supplier with English website. Make sure the English website is not translated by Google.... LoL
2, Ask for a interior photo with mechanical structure, check the driving system for bedding is belt or Ball screw
3, Ask for CE or ROHS, trust me, 9 of 10 company in China can not offer the certifications....
4, Ask a photo for Wooden case, trust me this is very very important
5, Contact a trustful, helpful sales. he or she should be a skilled and experienced sales, easy communication and fast reply for your mail. Sometimes a good sales is more important than a good company. 
6, Apply a chatting software named: QQ. It is even more pop than Skype and MSN in China... not everyone keeps their MSN or Skype online all the time, but for 100% sure their QQ will! and it will online 24/7!


----------



## Rock'N'Rolla (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how to repair DTG viper? Please email me.. Artly.design[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com


----------



## DanishDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, my advice is don't. After having read the posts on the forum I bought one from the springsun factory. Shirley and Jason wanted money up front, and I did receive a printer a month later - but it never worked.

Here is what they don't tell you:

- You can't print directly from photoshop, illustrator or any other standard software.
- Printer only works with their own rip-software.
- Rip software only works with a USB dongle
- Printer only connects with a pc through a USB port, so you need two dedicated ports on your pc to print. 
- When you have an issue with the printer they send you instructions and videos with screen shots in Chineese ! Impossible to figure out what is what since layout is not the same as in English.
- No warranty on the product. If it doesnt' work, like mine, you have to pay.
- Shirley and Jason are sales reps. They are nice until they receive the money, after that they have zero incentive to help you, no matter what problem you have.

If you still want a printer, you are wellcome to buy mine. It never worked, allways stuck in "Remove Paper" setting.


----------

